# Diy incubator



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I decided to start small and make a foam cooler forced air incubator with auto egg turner. 
I am going to order a bi-metal thermostat, and small fan this weekend, and the egg turner next weekend. 
I have watched a lot of youtubes and read a few threads and am ready. I have some plexiglass I can use for viewing windows as I have the socket that is ready for the job. 
I will have the cooler built and ready for parts this weekend and will update with pics once they have been taken.


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of a homemade incubator myself. Would love to hear how your turns out!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going off a you tube design. Waiting on parts now, and an egg turner in a week or two.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm going to follow your progress. I'm quite the DIYer so this is something I may try to attempt. Good luck!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I have successfully hatched many birds, including all of the ones I have presently, in a homemade incubator. If you do it right, you can have many good results! The hardest thing is getting the right temperature. The humidity can be a bit of an issue, too, but neither of those are too hard to fix. XD


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any pictures of how you did it and how it came out


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, sure! I'll try to get some pictures of it this afternoon before I leave on my trip!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, the incubator is in pieces spread out all over the storage are, and their mostly buried. I can, however, describe it.

Supplies:
Styrofoam Cooler.
Small light string (unknown watt bulbs).
Egg carton lid.
Cup/Sponge.
Thermometer.
Humidity Gauge.

The light string is taped around the inside of the Styrofoam cooler. The egg carton lid is, obviously, meant to hold the eggs. The egg carton lid is wider and won't hold the eggs upright like the base. The cup and/or sponge is to hold water to help with the humidity.

Too hot: unscrew one light at a time until it cools down to the desired temp.
Too cool: screw in more lights.


----------

